# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vragen over de pil

## LC84

Ik had een paar vragen over de pil.
De laatste 5 weken heb ik tweemaal geslachtsgemeenschap gehad met het gebruik van de pil, zonder verdere voorbehoedsmiddelen. Ik ben ook gewoon na 1 keer ongesteld geworden.
Nu moet ik aankomend weekend weer ongesteld worden, en ik heb aankomend weekend 2 weken geleden geslachtsgemeenschap gehad. ik heb 2 weken geleden ook een keer ubroprifen gebruikt tegen hoofdpijn maar ik had al begrepen dat dit geen invloed heeft op de betrouwbaarheid van de pil? Evenals het drinken van alcohol tijdens het stappen..
Waar ik nu het meeste mee zit is dat ik de woensdag, na de zondag dat ik geslachtsgemeenschap heb gehad last heb gehad van diarree. En daarna ook nog een paar keer over verschillende dagen. Wat is hier de invloed van op de betrouwbaarheid van de pil, als je nagaat dat ik op zondags gemeenschap heb gehad en de woensdag ben begonnen met diarree. De diarree is niet constant en ook niet zeer hevig. Wel heb ik sinds een week last van wat buikkrampen en af en toe schitteringen voor mijn ogen gepaard met een beetje hoofdpijn. Ik wordt hier een beetje onzeker door..ik heb verder geen gemeenschap meer gehad.
Wel heb ik het de laatste tijd erg druk met school, werk en ik vlieg vaak overal heen.
En hoelang blijft sperma eigenlijk vruchtbaar in het lichaam van een vrouw? Nadat het zeg maar net naar binnen is gekomen?
Ik hoop dat u mijn vragen zo spoedig mogelijk kunt beantwoorden.

----------


## Nikky278

Als je zondag voor het laatst gemeenschap hebt gehad en woensdag last hebt gekregen van diarree, hoef je je geen zorgen te maken. De spermacellen in je lichaam zijn dan al afgestorven, ze leven namelijk nog 24 tot maximaal 48 uur in het lichaam van een vrouw. Maar het is inderdaad wel zo dat de pil minder betrouwbaar is als je last hebt van diarree, dus de komende tijd is het wel verstandig om extra voorzichtig te zijn. Ibuprofen of alcohol heeft inderdaad geen invloed op de werking van de pil. Maar ik hoop wel dat je niet gedronken hebt toen je ibuprofen ingenomen hebt? Dat is namelijk niet echt een goed idee...

Verder lijken je klachten meer op een (buik)griepje, het heerst weer op het moment. Het kan ook zijn dat je lichaam reageert op de stress van school en werk, dus het is hoe dan ook verstandig om voldoende rust te nemen.

Xx

----------


## LC84

Bedankt voor je reactie! Ik werd er wat onzeker van omdat ik ergens heb gelezen dat spermacellen 2-5 dagen actief kunnen blijven in het vrouwelijke lichaam.
Die buikkrampjes/steken had ik ook al een beetje voordat ik die zndag sex heb gehad dus ik begon ook al te denken dat ik van die keer daarvoor sex zwanger zou kunnen zijn, maar toen ben ik wel ongesteld geworden. Omdat ik ergens heb gelezen dat je ook zwanger kunt zijn terwijl je wel ongesteld wordt....
Het is allemaal een beetje nieuw voor me, vandaar deze onzekerheid.

Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Het kan inderdaad zijn dat je toch ongesteld wordt als je zwanger bent en het kan ook voorkomen dat spermacellen langer in leven blijven, maar dat zijn uitzonderlijke gevallen en komen dus zo weinig voor dat je je daar geen zorgen over hoeft te maken.

Als je je echt zorgen blijft maken, kun je het beste voor de zekerheid een test kopen. Maar zoals ik al zei, geloof ik niet dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken.

Xx

----------


## LC84

Okee thnxs! 
Weet je ook hoe zit het met het doen van een zwangerschapstest terwijl je wel ongesteld bent geworden?

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Ook al ben je ongesteld geweest, dan nog kun je ten aller tijden een zwangerschapstest doen. Vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden kun je al zo'n test doen. (Dit houdt niet in dat je de test kan doen op het moment dat je vloeit.) Dus in jou geval kun je gewoon een test doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Een test geeft je mss extra zekerheid lieverd!
Ik heb al anderhalve maand diarree (vrijdag naar specialist geweest daarvoor),slik een lichte pil (Yasmin) en ben niet zwanger,terwijl ik heel regelmatig sex heb...
Xx Sterkte..en probeer je niet teveel zorgen te maken!!

----------

